# MK4 AEG 2.0l MSD Ignition Installed



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

Ok i search the forum and didnt find anyone else with this mod so i think i might be the first.
First why upgrade. My stock coil has 2 cracks but still work, but it wont for long
Secound price and avalabilty.
A new coil is around $300 canadian. and is not easy to find in an emergency.
With the GM DIS 2 tower coils they are retail about 85 a peice for the msd units. plus if it should ever break a stock 4 cyl cavalier unit will work just fine and can be had at almost any parts store.
New oem coil and wire would be about $450 canadian
MSD coil and taylor 8mm wires cost $300 canadian.
my discounted price $200

The only noticable difference is the engine seems to run smoother and seems more responsive. Here are some pics
This is the 4cyl universal wire set i used








Next is the all important timmies coffee. i pity you american that dont have timmies.








next is an overall finished shot. yes the intake mani is a work in progress.








and finally a close up of the installed coils.








and DIY will follow next week when i have tim to get more pictures of the wiring.
thanks to a few people that helped me out. especially silentdub who has a similar setup on his VR6 and help me over IM to work out some bugs

_Modified by wishihada18t at 3:19 PM 8-14-2006_

_Modified by wishihada18t at 3:22 PM 8-14-2006_


_Modified by wishihada18t at 4:37 AM 11-9-2006_


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: MK4 AEG 2.0l MSD Ignition Installed (wishihada18t)*

Nice work!








The stock coils suck ass. I noticed a much smoother idle and improved gas milage on my VR.

Thanks for the props yo!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: MK4 AEG 2.0l MSD Ignition Installed (silentdub)*

I also am interested in somthing similar, keep us posted on the good work.


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: MK4 AEG 2.0l MSD Ignition Installed (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_
Next is the all important* timmies coffee*. i pity you american that dont have timmies.










best advice all day.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: MK4 AEG 2.0l MSD Ignition Installed (independent77)*

whoa some of us Americans do have Timmy Ho's, and yes its like an energy drink.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: MK4 AEG 2.0l MSD Ignition Installed (ejg3855)*

Tim Hortons keeps me ALIVE man!


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

damn i want that cup!
im gonna try and make a custom bracket to put the coils up like on the vr6 next weekend.
And ill take it apart to do a DIY on the wiring which isnt much. once its figure out its very simple. i could probably do it now in like 15 mintues instead of a couple hours when i was figuring it out.


----------



## Mike K. (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*

Awesome work there. Look forward to entire write up, especially the bracketry you come up with (for us who have the material and tools to make as well). When you do, please list manufacturers and their part numbers for reference (I find it very helpful).
I bass fish Lake St. Clair on the Canadian side every June. Always stop at TH for yummies.


----------



## IO_303 (Jul 16, 2006)

What is the MSD Part number on the coils(I think I found the right ones, just want to double check)


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

The MSD coils are # 8224, there a GM coil that is used on just about everything but the LS1 style motors


----------



## IO_303 (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*

lol thoes are the same ones that go on the 3800 too, wow GM really reused some parts


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

which is a good thing, cuase if one goes on me just about any parts store no matter how ass backwards it may be will have one in stock


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_damn i want that cup!
im gonna try and make a custom bracket to put the coils up like on the vr6 next weekend.
And ill take it apart to do a DIY on the wiring which isnt much. once its figure out its very simple. i could probably do it now in like 15 mintues instead of a couple hours when i was figuring it out.


I welded up a nice little bracket. It looks realy good. I trimmed the engine cover so the 3 coils pop up through the cover.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

That like what im going to do.
RIght now all the weight of the coils is suported by one bolt. i want to make a braket to hold them flat and closer to the valve cover.


----------



## Jian (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*

Nice job of figuring this out. I'd like to see how this was wired into the exiting electrical connector. 
David 

.


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Jian)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Jian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jian* »_
Nice job of figuring this out. I'd like to see how this was wired into the exiting electrical connector. 
David 

. 


I could have maybe done something but I wanted the coils to stick up.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

basically you use the stock module and you need to make 3 wires to connnect the outputs on the module to the coils. 
ill have pics later in the weekend when i get home. I drove 2.5 hours away on monday and the car deffinately runs better now. i thnk the ECU needed some times to relear it values cause the burn is som much better.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I am certainly on board with this... I didn't even think about this type of mod!!!
good thinking and I will be extremely excited to see a full write up. 
Heck maybe someone here should put together a kit with the custom bracket and sell it? (maybe I should??? hahaha kidding)


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

write up be awsome. what the cost come too?


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

I think that I might just look into this one here


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Let me get this straight... is that really a cup they offer at the store???
I hope it's not... that's a panic attack in a cup HAHAHAHA
I assume it's for something else, right?


----------



## lowblackdub (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

I'm going to try to ignore the Fram oil filter in this pic:








Do you hate your car or something?


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

uhm 204,000km of hard abuse with no problems! I think i have the most reliable MK4 on all of vortex.
i work at a carquest store now so next oil change it get the store brand( made by wixx)


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Well I can genuinely say that I apprecaite the setup you have. I really am anxious to read what you got to say in depth about this MSD coil setup!
You got my approval! hahaha


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

the diy is up now
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2778616


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I have been offered this item to buy "MSD SCI+ igintion amplifier with programmable rev limiter"...
Does anyone have information on this item? Anyone used it? anything seriously... I can't find a thing.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

no you dont want that. its design for cars with a distributor mk4 do not have distributors.
i think you need this one!
http://www.msdignition.com/sci_4.htm


_Modified by wishihada18t at 12:01 AM 8-21-2006_


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

On our local version of the VWVortex I tried to organize a group buy on the MSD ignition... I found them for 38.88 a piece and the guy said he'd sell them in bundle for cheaper and free shipping. SO...
Some people tried to talk sh** on this mod and one guy offered to sell that item I listed.
But most of those guys drive 1.8Ts... so I am definetely an outcast with them. I just need a turbo and I'll smoke em. hahaha


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_uhm 204,000km of hard abuse with no problems! I think i have the most reliable MK4 on all of vortex.
i work at a carquest store now so next oil change it get the store brand( made by wixx)









I currently have 176,497 miles on my mk4 which is about 283,984 km with no drastic problems yet. I know there is a TDI around the tex that has like 300k miles on it, proved it with a picture of his gages.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (TMTuned99.5Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TMTuned99.5Golf* »_








I currently have 176,497 miles on my mk4 which is about 283,984 km with no drastic problems yet. I know there is a TDI around the tex that has like 300k miles on it, proved it with a picture of his gages.










yeah but how hard are they driven?
Mine sees redline constantly. on a short 3 mintue commute to work i would hit redline at least 3 time. well not actually hit redline but wind it out
plus solo 2 racing and lapping days. id say my car has been good to me.
maybe not the most realiable but still better than most 1.8T! lol


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Not Sure exactly why your price is so expensive. I just shopped it out at http://www.summitracing.com and the coils were 44.85 a piece and wires were 35.99 total of $125 USD plus misc connectors. Which is about $140 CAD


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_Not Sure exactly why your price is so expensive. I just shopped it out at http://www.summitracing.com and the coils were 44.85 a piece and wires were 35.99 total of $125 USD plus misc connectors. Which is about $140 CAD

Now add in shipping which is ridiculous once it crosses the border theres another 20-30. and then you got duties. theres another 20-30.
oh and the goverment wants there share which is another 8%.
add it all up. plus at work i picked them off the shelve no waiting.
overall products are just plain way more expensive in canada than in the the U.S.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

ok understood.


----------



## b1rdman86 (Mar 7, 2013)

Has anyone else done this mod? If so how does it hold up over time?


----------



## kspilly (May 25, 2006)

b1rdman86 said:


> Has anyone else done this mod? If so how does it hold up over time?


Any chance of long term updates to all this madness?


----------



## 2.0mk3jetta (Jul 17, 2013)

can this be done to a mk3 obd1 aba 2.0? was hoping to get this msd coil to replace the single coil (OEM vw coil) near the cowel) the distributor controls timing events so i figured there would be no problem but im not 100% about it, and idk if the coil has anything else to built into it (built in sensors etc. etc.) because i know the distributor has our cam sensor built into it...

thanks in advance


----------



## kspilly (May 25, 2006)

Got mine installed. 👍 seemed smoother, but I'll give it a few hundred miles before I'm really sold on it..


----------



## CanadianDub420 (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't know where you get your info but you can get an aftermarket STI Coil that fits perfectly and runs better then OEM for $80 from ecstuning I believe, as well an aftermarket NGK wires for $35 on amazon... much cheaper and eaiser to do.


----------

